# Each drawer is a time capsule .



## mmcmdl (May 25, 2021)

Pulled a Vidmar open and found 1977-1981 tooling in my apprentiship days . Seems so long ago but remember the tools like it was yesterday . Where did the time go ?


----------



## Aukai (May 25, 2021)

Like the sands of time through an hourglass.....


----------



## Choiliefan (May 25, 2021)

"I'm Macdonald Carey"


----------



## Aukai (May 25, 2021)

You stayed home from school sick too.....


----------



## Eddyde (May 25, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Pulled a Vidmar open and found 1977-1981 tooling in my apprentiship days . Seems so long ago but remember the tools like it was yesterday . Where did the time go ?


Pictures please!


----------



## vtcnc (May 25, 2021)

I second that motion Eddyde!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (May 25, 2021)

Camera battery is charging now !


----------



## John O (May 25, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Camera battery is charging now !


Do you have film?


----------



## mmcmdl (May 25, 2021)

John O said:


> Do you have film?


No , but I still have a flip phone !


----------



## mmcmdl (May 25, 2021)

This is what I found when looking for my 5C nose for the lathe . I made most of this stuff back in my apprentiship days . I also bought the 618 micromaster back after 40 years . I found my tool button in the electrical box so I knew it was the one . Pretty cool , we go back 46 years ago together .


----------



## Aukai (May 25, 2021)

Cool stuff.....


----------



## mmcmdl (May 26, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Cool stuff.....



I have lots of cool stuff Mike . Of all the things I've let go over the years , I've only scratched the surface . Both basements are still packed as well as the garage . Some things are sentimental , some aren't . Takes time to go thru all this stuff every day . I have only one machining job on my list to get to before throwing in the towel . I need to put a muzzle brake on the Remington 700 .338 out of Illion NY . I bought all of my buddies guns from him up at my property from the original plant . I can't shoot the gun without dis-locating my shoulder . After I can thread the barrel , I'll be throwing in the towel as far as machining . I"m out of projects . 

I have a almost full moon staring at me outside of the garage tonight . Beautiful night to have off . Can't stay awake until 8 am this morning because I have boxes to go out , but I'll make a night out of it for awhile . No bonfire tonight , had a 3 dayer going .Taking a break !


----------



## Aukai (May 26, 2021)

Well deserved, our moon will be a total lunar eclipse tonight, not sure how yours will be.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 26, 2021)

The day I call it quits , I will start a thread of the war time stories and my time line , It won't be for the entertainment of our members , more of a timeline for the the family . I don't think we delete threads , so they'll always have have something to check back to . It's been a hell of of a ride , and an enjoyable one .


----------



## matthewsx (May 26, 2021)

I kinda expected to see at least one pipe in there


----------



## mmcmdl (May 26, 2021)

High pressure filters .


----------



## Dabbler (May 26, 2021)

Nice walk back in time!  thanks!


----------



## vtcnc (May 26, 2021)

I don’t know how you got that B&S SG out of the Vidmar drawer but I’m impressed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braeden P (May 26, 2021)

Is that a right angle attachment for a Bridgeport?


----------



## NCjeeper (May 26, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> Is that a right angle attachment for a Bridgeport?


Yep.


----------



## Aukai (May 26, 2021)

I was wondering about that too....


----------



## Janderso (May 26, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Pulled a Vidmar open and found 1977-1981 tooling in my apprentiship days . Seems so long ago but remember the tools like it was yesterday . Where did the time go ?


A Vidmar........Then I woke up.
Where did the time go? Do you ever regret the decades of the grind? I mean the same thing day in and day out.
Raising kids, mortgage, bills, bills,.
 I think I'm really ready to retire.
Maybe I can find a Vidmar?


----------

